# Husqvarna M42



## Hart Pheobe (Monday at 1:27 PM)

Can someone educate me on these? What's the going rate for one, desirability of one? Anything I need to look for to authenticate it? Are they common? I know they are Swedish military, not sure if that makes it less desirable in the States or not... Thanks!


----------



## Howard Gordon (Monday at 3:23 PM)

Hello, Can I see a picture please?


----------

